

SXSW: Meet Clarence, The Homeless Hotspot - edomain
http://tech.li/2012/03/sxsw-meet-clarence-the-homeless-hotspot/

======
chroma
It looks like most of these people are making less than minimum wage. (feigned
gasp!)

I'm glad they're making money somehow, but it does annoy me that laws are
preventing them from pursuing a lot of other jobs.

------
ck2
I'm 100% for helping homeless, especially in creative ways that empower them.

That said, you can get 5gb/mo of 3G/4G data access without contract at walmart
for $30/mo (via a sim chip).

Then take your far more extensive savings and donate them directly to
foodbanks, etc. instead of making homeless people beg.

~~~
coreymaass
How does one get 5gb/mo of 3G/4G data access without contract at walmart for
$30/mo (via a sim chip)? Tethering a pay as you go?

~~~
bri3d
Yes.

The Wal-Mart T-Mobile 5GB data / Unlimited Text pay-as-you-go plan (with a
couple of voice minutes thrown in) is $30/mo. However, the contract does not
technically allow tethering.

T-Mobile were the last major US carrier to institute a pay-extra-for-tethering
policy (in late 2010), but it's definitely in effect now and they do use some
cursory heuristics (data usage, basic traffic inspection) to detect tethering
(and unauthorized "high-end" Android phones, as well).

------
yitchelle
Reading this story, I am a bit amazed that there are still quite a few people
homeless after Hurricane Katrina, which happened in 2005.

------
janardanyri
A fellow staying in the same house as me ran across these guys and was highly
skeptical of their operation. It's good to hear that it's actually a pretty
cool story. :)

------
casemorton
This seems like a really great project for SXSW. I hope the test is enough for
them to bring it into other cities.

